# Gentoo 2005.0 released

## amne

Gentoo Linux ist stolz, die Veröffentlichung des lange erwarteten Gentoo Linux 2005.0 bekannt geben zu können.

Nach einigen Rückschlägen, unter anderem ein vollständiger Rebuild des Releases aufgrund von Sicherheitslücken, ist die nun bereit gestellte Veröffentlichung Dank der Mithilfe zahlreicher Gruppen von Gentoo Entwicklern eine der bisher besten.

Gentoo Linux 2005.0 beinhaltet Installationsmedien für die Architekturen Alpha, AMD64, PPC, PPC64, SPARC und x86, sowie Stages für IA64 und SPARC32. Auf der Mirrorübersicht finden Sie auch einen Mirror in Ihrer Nähe. Weiterhin ist das vollständige Release auch via Bittorrent von http://torrents.gentoo.org zu beziehen. Weiters gibt es auch den inoffiziellen Tracker auf http://tracker.netdomination.org/, der vom Förderverein Gentoo e.V. bereitgestellt wird.

2005/04/13

unsticky

amne

----------

## klemi

Hallo,

ich habe bis jetzt immer die gentoo-dev-sourcen installiert.

Die gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.11.4 hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen maskiert, ad ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Kernel-update durchführen möchte.

Heute werden mir bei einem emerge -avuD --tree world die gentoo-sources 2.6.11.4 angeboten?

Wurde jetzt aktuell bei Gentoo umgestellt? Die Beabsichtigung habe ich im Januar irgendwo gelesen, aber das das jetzt Standard ist ist mir nue.

Bin für Rückmeldunegn dankbar.

Schöne Ostergrüße

----------

## Earthwings

Ja, die Umbenennung war mit Freigabe von 2005.0 geplant und wurde auch durchgeführt. /etc/portage/package.* wird von Portage automatisch angepasst falls nötig (etc-update, dispatch-conf o.ä. aber nicht vergessen).

----------

## amne

edit: die vorigen 2 Posts zu diesem Thread dazugemerged.

Wichtige Neuerung: Wie vor langer Zeit versprochen (siehe hier) wurden die Kernelsourcen auf 2.6 umgestellt. Damit verbunden folgende Änderungen:

    * development-sources will become vanilla-sources

    * gentoo-dev-sources will become gentoo-sources

    * rsbac-dev-sources will become rsbac-sources

    * hardened-dev-sources will become hardened-sources

edit: linux26-headers -> linux-headers

----------

## sarahb523

och nee warum muss das gerade heute rauskommen. mein pc kompiliert seit gestern wie wild (und wird das auch noch die nächsten 1-2 wochen tuen) ,aber basiert noch auf 2004.3  :Sad: . Keine Ahnung ob sich das jetzt lohnt die arbeit zu verwerfen und nochmal neu anzufangen, vor allem weil ich eine gentoo install immer total lästig finde.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich toll das 2005.0 endlich draußen ist  :Smile: 

ciao

sarah

----------

## dertobi123

Ausser einem neuen Profil und dem von amne angesprochenen Move verändert sich nichts. 2005.0 ist halt ein Release wie jeder andere auch.

----------

## klemi

Danke für die Infos!

Noch eine Fragge hierzu:

Earthwings schrieb

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, die Umbenennung war mit Freigabe von 2005.0 geplant und wurde auch durchgeführt. /etc/portage/package.* wird von Portage automatisch angepasst falls nötig (etc-update, dispatch-conf o.ä. aber nicht vergessen).

 

etc-update ist klar aber was ist dispatch-conf? Habe das noch nie angewendet.

Danke!

----------

## Earthwings

 *klemi wrote:*   

> etc-update ist klar aber was ist dispatch-conf? Habe das noch nie angewendet.

 

Ne Art etc-update, das zusätzlich alte Version archiviert. Siehe http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4#doc_chap2

----------

## sarahb523

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ausser einem neuen Profil und dem von amne angesprochenen Move verändert sich nichts. 2005.0 ist halt ein Release wie jeder andere auch.

 

kann man denn auch zu einem neuen profil upgrade? Also einfach den link /etc/make.profile auf das neue profil ändern? 

gilt das: "gentoo-dev-sources will become gentoo-sources" auch für alle anderen releases. bzw. bringt ein emerge sync die änderung dann mit?

ciao

sarah

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm ok das die development-sourcen in vanilla-sourcen umbenannt wurden war auch langsam Zeit, schließlich sind wir schon bei 2.6.11 man kann nichtmehr sagen das die 2.6 Reihe neu ist. Aber wie werden ich jetzt die alten Kernelsources los? Die ebuilds gibts ja nichtmehr....

----------

## amne

Es wurde nur umbenannt, daher:

```
emerge -pP sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

>>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.10-r4 2.6.10-r6

   protected: 2.6.11-r4

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

Damit sollten auch 2.4er runterfliegen. Ebenso kann man auch >=gentoo-sources-2.6 maskieren wenn man aus irgendeinem Grund 2.6 nicht will.

----------

## Earthwings

Auch wenn ebuilds aus dem Portage Baum entfernt werden, kannst du sie noch deinstallieren. Beim unmergen werden die Informationen aus /var/db/pkg verwendet, da ist u.a. auch das ebuild bei.

@sarahb523: Ja, ja, ja  :Smile: 

----------

## Freiburg

upps Stimmt das hatte ich irgendwann mal gesehen das die ebuilds da rumfliegen, danke

Edit: Oh das ist ja noch viel besser, anscheinend wurden die development-sources automatisch in vanilla-sources umbenannt! Ich hab auf jeden Fall unter /var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources von 2.6.9 bis 2.6.11.5 das ist doch mal ein absolut cooles Feature!!

----------

## amne

Preisfrage: Soll man sein Profil jetzt auch ändern?

----------

## sarahb523

 *amne wrote:*   

> Preisfrage: Soll man sein Profil jetzt auch ändern?

 

ja das wüßte ich auch gern, bringt das irgendwelche vor/nachteile?

----------

## ConiKost

Kann mir jemand sagen, warumm bei mir die ISO in VMware und die ISO auf CD gebrannt nicht booten will ?!

Die 2004.3 geht ohne Probleme ...

[EDIT]

o_O Lesen bildet ^^

----------

## bröggle

Frage: gibt es dann noch irgendwelche dev-sources? nicht oder?

--> muss ich jetzt was verändern wenn ich bisher die dev-sources verwendet habe?

edit: und ergeben sich für nen normalen 'alt'gentoouser veränderungen?bzw muss ich etwas umstellen?

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Preisfrage: Soll man sein Profil jetzt auch ändern? 
> 
> ja das wüßte ich auch gern, bringt das irgendwelche vor/nachteile?

 

Ich schließe mich der Frage an, und erweitere um: Wozu sind diese Profile eigentlich genau da? 

Eigentlich klingt "Profil" ja danach, dass es dazu da wäre um sinnvolle Vorgaben für verschiedene Zwecke (Router, Server, Desktop-System...) anzugeben, aber es scheint in diesem Falle hauptsächlich zwischen verschiedenen Rechnerarchitekturen zu unterscheiden... und halt diese gelegentliche 200x.y Sache...

Was für einen Unterschied macht es, ob ich nun auf 2005.0 hochstelle, oder meinetwegen zu 2004.0 nach unten verändere?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schließe mich der Frage an, und erweitere um: Wozu sind diese Profile eigentlich genau da? 
> 
> 

 

Schau dir die Dateien in /etc/make.profile an. Das Profile setzt sozusagen das Verhlaten von portage fest, jedes Profile hat eigene USE Variablen; Packeten die maskiert werden, usw. man portage könnte da helfen, etwas darüber zu verstehen.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Hab als mal auf meinem Rootserver im BitTorrent angestellt. Seeder werde immer gebraucht  :Cool: 

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *amne wrote:*   

> Preisfrage: Soll man sein Profil jetzt auch ändern?

 

Also ich hab heute mein Profil von 2004.0  :Smile:  auf 2005.0 umgestellt, meinem System gleich noch die neuen 2.6.8.1 Headers spendiert und ENDLICH mal auf NPTL umgestellt, was zwangsweise (oder besser: sinnvollerweise) einen re-build von glibc, binutils und gcc nach sich zog - jetzt glaenzt mein System wieder...

Aber gut, dass die 2005.0 als LiveCD da ist, denn ich muss in den naechsten Tagen ein System fuer einen Kunden von uns aufsetzen  :Smile:  !

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

LOL ich bin wohl topaktuell, habe das Profil gewechselt aber keine world updates =)

----------

## Carlo

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Preisfrage: Soll man sein Profil jetzt auch ändern? 
> 
> ja das wüßte ich auch gern, bringt das irgendwelche vor/nachteile?

 

Solange das verwendete Profil unterstützt wird, kann man es auch verwenden. Ob man was davon hat, zu einem neueren Profil zu wechseln, muß und kann jeder selber entscheiden. In meinem Fall z.B. so:

```
cd /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86

diff -ur 2004.3 2005.0
```

Wer allerdings immer noch mit einem alten, nicht kaskadierten Profil arbeitet, sollte das ändern.

----------

## Lenz

 *amne wrote:*   

> Preisfrage: Soll man sein Profil jetzt auch ändern?

 

```
[18:25] <Lenz> sollte man sein make.profile auf 2005.0 stellen?

[18:26] <Obilan> sicher
```

----------

## bröggle

und wie macht man das? (auf deutsch?) z.b. von 2004.2 auf 2005

----------

## Lenz

Wenn du einen x86er hast, dann z.B. so:

```
ln -svf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/ /etc/make.profile
```

----------

## amne

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [18:25] <Lenz> sollte man sein make.profile auf 2005.0 stellen?
> 
> ...

 

Machst du immer alles, was man dir im IRC so sagt?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich ändere mein profile erst, wenn portage es mir "befiehlt". So habe ich am wenigesten Ärger mit ununterstützen Features oder so.

----------

## limes

Taucht das Problem einer möglichen unvollständigen Portage-Datenbank einer stage1 Installation  immer noch auf? Sollte ja angeblich mit 2005.0 gefixt sein.

Die Problematik wurde in  diesem Thread schon diskutiert. Ich denke aber, daß Informationen hierüber, bezüglich der neuen Veröffentlichung, durchaus an diesen Ort gehören...

Kann man jetzt also definitiv sagen, daß eine stage1 Installation die Integrität von /var/db/pkg gewährleistet?

----------

## leo2k

ähm,

wird dieses thema nicht automatisch von portage geregelt?

leo

----------

## spielc

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> und wie macht man das? (auf deutsch?) z.b. von 2004.2 auf 2005

 

Simlink /etc/make.profile ändern bei mir:/etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2005.0 bei dir musst du halt die architektur richtig anpassen...

Falls du auch einen amd64 hast: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=1&style=printable falls nicht, ist eigentlich alles gemacht (emerge sync und emerge -u world wären natürlich keine schlecht sache, ist aber kein muss...)

----------

## Freanan

Hm, ich habe den simlink heute geändert.

Allerdings bringt emerge --pretend --depclean jetzt keine vernünftige Liste von Paketen mehr, sondern folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Calculating depclean dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/linux-headers" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.23_p3 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.0.40 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

# <johnm@gentoo.org> (1/12/2004)

# Masking all 2.6 versions of kernel packages which were originally

# 2.4 only so that we can merge 2.6 with 2.4 without forcing a 

# mass upgrade.

# this includes the headers too

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.23 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22 (masked by: profile, ~x86 keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.25 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.2.26 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22-r1 (masked by: profile)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11 (masked by: package.mask, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.26 (masked by: profile, -* keyword)

- sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild sys-libs/zlib-1.2.2

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Failed to create deptree.

```

Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder ist das normal? Und hat es irgendwelche weiteren negativen Auswirkungen auf mein System?

Ich wundere mich ausserdem, dass auch nach dem versionsupgrade in der ersten Zeile der Ausgabe von emerge info noch immer 2004.3 steht...

Oder wird hier gar nicht die aktuelle gentoo version ausgegeben, sondern die, unter der portage kompiliert wurde?

----------

## Earthwings

Was sagt denn readlink /etc/make.profile

----------

## Freanan

readlink sagt, der link zeigt immer noch auf ...../2004.3

ln hat einen Link innerhalb /etc/make.profile erstellt, anstatt den make.profile selbst zu ändern.... ich habe jetzt also einen neuen link /etc/make.profile/2005.0, während make.profile immernoch auf 2004.3 zeigt.

Ich hab den alten Link jetzt gelöscht und den Befehl nochmal ausgeführt um eine neue make.profile, die auf 2005.0 zeigt zu erzeugen.

Emerge info funktioniert jetzt. 

Das depclean problem ist allerdings immer noch da.

----------

